# Chihuahua Flower Pots



## JJWC (Mar 10, 2004)

Chihuahua flower pots.

Actually I use the small one to hold all my remote controls.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

aww i love them, i can never find ne chi products in the uk 

mia
x


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

WOW JJ, these are really cute :wink: 

I know how you feel Mia, even on EBay they dont have very many chi things :? 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## JJWC (Mar 10, 2004)

Should I get some more and try to sell them on eBay? :lol: 

Are you girls interested in them? I can go back to the shop and ask for a HUGE discount if we can group up an order. 

The smaller one I bought it at U.S.$20
The larger one w/ 2 Chihuahuas in a backpack costs U.S.$42.00

Let me know and I can see if I can bargain for a good price.


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

WOW you could really make some money from this 

I cant promise i would be able to buy one although i would absolutely LOVE one, If i had the money then i definately would 

I do know that a lot of people would be interested in buying them, they are gorgeous x

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## JJWC (Mar 10, 2004)

Strange, how come the photos are lost? :roll: 

Too bad, I'll have to re-post them later on. They're just too cute not to be in here for everyone to see. :wink: 

Amie: Guess so, maybe I should buy some more and try to sell them on ebay... LOL


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

*Chi figurines*

*I sculpt little whimsical dog figurines and I have shipped to the UK many of times.
The shipping is expensive, but I only had happy customers so far.  

~Ri*


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

*I would love to see those pots please  

~Ri*


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

I would still like to see these pots PLEASE!!


----------



## JJWC (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, sorry, Ri, I haven't check back w/ this thread for a while. Let me post the photo in here again.


----------

